# Fantasy Golf?



## mgirgent (May 29, 2015)

Does anyone from these forums play Fantasy Golf on Draftkings, or elsewhere? My name is Michael, nice to meet you all, I'm pretty new here so I hope to talk to all of you soon. I just started golfing about a year ago...

I play a lot of fantasy golf, and I write articles and do picks, so I'll post those here for you folks. 

Nice to meet everyone, I hope my future posts will provide you some humor and knowledge.

Thanks.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Michael.

Talking about fantasy golf is fine, but anything that faintly looks like advertising, links, or just suggestions to use some product that costs will be considered an unpaid advertisement. The forum owners don't tolerate that sort of thing, so please keep it in mind.


----------



## mgirgent (May 29, 2015)

I am not advertising, my articles and fantasy golf opinions are all 100% free all the time.


----------



## mgirgent (May 29, 2015)

MakeTheCutFantasyGolf    - Free Draftkings Fantasy Golf Lineup Weekly

2015 US OPEN Fantasy Golf Advice Early Edition - MakeTheCutFantasyGolf   

These are the Free fantasy golf articles and picks, please give feedback on what you think its a completely free blog. And please enjoy the draftkings picks free and free US Open early article.


----------



## djw2033 (Jun 9, 2015)

If anyone ever has thought about Fantasy Golf this might be the week to try it out. All new sign players will receive a free ticket to the 2.5 Million Dollar US Open Tournament. 

Leave your email in this thread and ill shoot you over a free ticket invite. 


Not trying to spam..just don't like people signing up and getting nothing out of it... doesn't help anyone!

G/L if your playing this weekend... Full list of rules are on that site right there ! Maybe we could get a discussion for strategy going?


I may roll the dice with Dustin Johnson..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Using another commercial site is beginning to sound like advertising. Please just let the members decide without too much prompting.


----------



## djw2033 (Jun 9, 2015)

my apologies


----------

